# Maumee news



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Just because my other topic was dated and it seems a lot of folks want to share on the topic, here is a non dated one...lol

Those two eyes on Maumee Tackles site were very nice fish. I hope the size starts out like they did last year...and we will all have early huge jacks.

As the water level begins to fade it is on!! Good luck guys and gals.:G


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

drove up from Columbus today. Very cool scene but with hundreds fishing and I only saw one caught before noon. I cant wait to go bak but im waiting until the bite is really on and not just some random jack passing through


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah KDOG...chalk that one up to experience. I keep records of this stuff going back some 15 years and there has only been one occasion (1997) where I caught a legal 'eye before March 15th.

Not that I haven't tried...but now I just wait.


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

BFG said:


> Yeah KDOG...chalk that one up to experience. I keep records of this stuff going back some 15 years and there has only been one occasion (1997) where I caught a legal 'eye before March 15th.
> 
> Not that I haven't tried...but now I just wait.


Is that the year that there were hundreds of people already fishing at the end of February? I remember one year getting a rude sunburn in Febraury. It was in the high 70's or something crazy and the river was crystal clean, perfect for fishin. I saw lots of fish coming out of the river those 2 days I was down there that year in February. A few even for yours truly.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

AvianHunter said:


> Is that the year that there were hundreds of people already fishing at the end of February? I remember one year getting a rude sunburn in Febraury. It was in the high 70's or something crazy and the river was crystal clean, perfect for fishin. I saw lots of fish coming out of the river those 2 days I was down there that year in February. A few even for yours truly.


 I remember that also.Seems to me that it was the last couple of days in Feb.I think that it was somewhere in the late eighties though.I remember being in my first boat and that had to be in the eighties.I can still see some guys wading in the river with waders and no shirts.Of couse it snowed a few days later.


----------



## humberkm (Sep 11, 2009)

I am from down in southwest Ohio and heading up towards Perrysburg for work. I was thinking of hitting up the Maumee at Orleans Park in the evenings. Any recommendations for a better spot in the area? I would appreciate any and all info!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

im making my first run tomorrow morning so well see how it goes! as for a better spot, with the water level being higher i would go to the far end of the parking lot where the river bends at. no promises ull get anything, but theres a current break right at the bend where walleye like to sit when the water is as high as it is right now. when its lower but still high (583-584) i have my best luck in the main channel as soon as my line leaves the main current. good luck!


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

humberkm -

Within a very short driving distance you could hit all of the good spots on both sides of the river. If you cruise along the river on the Maumee side it will not be hard to see the good spots. A good indication will be 500 guys lined up shoulder to shoulder (with one guy out about 30 yards farther than all of the rest just to screw things up a bit If the fish are in there when you are here you will have several nights of fun and walleye. There are also tackle vendors along the roadside who are willing to chat about what is going on.


----------



## humberkm (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I will reply with results.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes AH...we had this drastic warm up in late February. We crossed to the island and fished for three days straight. On day 3 we struck gold...


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

ERIE REBEL said:


> I remember that also.Seems to me that it was the last couple of days in Feb.I think that it was somewhere in the late eighties though.I remember being in my first boat and that had to be in the eighties.I can still see some guys wading in the river with waders and no shirts.Of couse it snowed a few days later.


I know it wasn't in the late 80's when I fished it in February and got fish and sunburned  I didn't get my drivers license until after I graduated and I graduated in 95 and I drove myself down there so it was after that. Probably late 90's.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

It was 1996 or 1997...wasn't 1998 'cuz that's the year I found out about not having beer in a closed cooler behind the seat in a truck at Island view. 

YEOWWWCH....


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I hit the river this afternoon and saw 1 fish caught(I was not close enough to tell if it was a legal, it was close to 15") and 3 on a stringer leaving. I heard stories of full stringers from the morning. I also caught one(6lbs) in a very strange way. The fish went for my jig so agressivly that he missed(thats my story and I am telling it)...he was so far off that I hooked him a just behind the jaw.. it was a close call on weather to keep it or not...He came in tail first(yes, I know, snagged) so I just decided that there will be better fish...lol I snagged him on brown by the way.

I really did not see any legal fish this afternoon from Orlenes.. I fished up river from the ramp then moved to just below the ramp. At least I know the fish are there. It may be tomm before I get my first...but I do think it will be soon for all of us.


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was there from sun up to 11am and seen 4 fish out of the group of 25 guys in line. 2pm got a call from my buddy that stuck around and said zero fish were caught after I left. From 2pm on ??? I know they slayed them LOL.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Me and three of my friends went out to sandusky this afternoon i caught one snagged one and had on a monster somthing i think it might have been a carp not sure but my buddy caught two and snagged too also the river is going to be perfect tomorrow and i plan to spend all day there i get out of class at 10:45!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

It was slow at Orleans later on... no limits.


----------



## Thunder29 (May 23, 2006)

Was at Orleans this morning, seen a lot of legal fish caught. at another spot early in the afternoon, the gentleman fishing beside me caught 3 really nice ones. I on the other hand caught nothing, got pissed and went home.
The water is moving fast but it is down to where you can get in to fish a lot of spots and is starting to clear ( about 3" ). Should be a great weekend!!


----------



## caughtyalookin (Feb 23, 2010)

went down all day saw only a few fish lots of people are out seems like there are more people then past years mabey it is the nice weather


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm going up on 26th and 27th next week. I can't wait. I hope the bite is on, because if it's off, I'm not driving up. I would think it should pick up here real soon. I have my fingers crossed. good luck you guys, have fun and be safe.


----------



## clearlycustom (Feb 15, 2010)

got five legal between two of us orlens park in a boat, using 3/4 oz three ft leader and purple grub. Caught four out of five in the last twenty mins of legal time. i think its all about that leader length. reel just fast enough to feel the bottom the entire time your lures fishing. I only fish from 10 oclock to two oclock


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

So legal time ends at two? Thanks for the heads up I would have wasted a trip up


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

Seen 4 fish between sun up and 11am again on Thursday. that whole Spring forward really messed up fishing legal times. 2pm stop time LMFAO ugh


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Got two today at Orleans.


----------



## clearlycustom (Feb 15, 2010)

got three legal tonight and snaged one across from white st. on a boat using 5/8 oz and 30inch leader purple grub. seen alot of fish being caught tonight this weekend will be crazy down here


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I also caught one(6lbs) in a very strange way. The fish went for my jig so agressivly that he missed(thats my story and I am telling it)...he was so far off that I hooked him a just behind the jaw.. it was a close call on weather to keep it or not...He came in tail first(yes, I know, snagged) so I just decided that there will be better fish...lol I snagged him on brown by the way.


Dude....everybody knows that walleyes swat at their prey with their tails to stun it before they turn back around and eat it. Smart choice using a brown grub tail too...perfect imitation to one of the primary species of prey that walleyes absolutely love...gobies. 

Next time you get one by the tail, keep that sucker and enter it in the Maumee Tackle Weekly Big Jack contest. Who cares if it was snagged...'cuz if it was a Weekly Big Bass contest nobody would care!!!!!


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

mrm123 said:


> Seen 4 fish between sun up and 11am again on Thursday. that whole Spring forward really messed up fishing legal times. 2pm stop time LMFAO ugh


What are you talking about? 2PM is "stop time".


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't want to speak for anyone else, but I think clearlycustom was talking about his drift, 10:00 to 2:00. Meaning a line perpendicular to the river would be 12:00. Could be wrong, but his post would make no sense otherwise.


----------

